# Springhaas



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have found something almost cuter than, dare I say it? A rabbit? You can have them as pets (probably with a license), and I remember seeing some at the Milwaukee Zoo. I think they are from South Africa. They have long, kangaroo like hind feet, and TINY little short arms that look like they could be forever clutching a small handbag. They are about 6 pounds... CUTENESS!

Springhaas = (Spring = Jump/spring + Haas = Hare)
They are not related to bunnies. They are classified as rodents.

ADORABLE!








Close-Up of a 3-Week old Springhaas




Info Here!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springhaas


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 5, 2008)

I need one in my life. Of course the little kid in me that grew up in the 90's would name it Pikachu....... :embarrassed:


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> I need one in my life. Of course the little kid in me that grew up in the 90's would name it Pickachu....... :embarrassed:


LMBO I thought the exact same thing when I saw it! Pika pika!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> *LedaHartwood wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I need one in my life. Of course the little kid in me that grew up in the 90's would name it Pickachu....... :embarrassed:
> ...


I WAS GOING TO SAY THAT TOO! I didn't want anyone to think I was a nerd. 

:bow HAIL FELLOW NERDS! 

Pika-Pika!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw those on Jon and Kate plus 8!! They are adorable! I am going to get one when I am older!! They look like a little squirrel!



ETA: Look what I found : http://rainyeeyore.home.comcast.net/~rainyeeyore/


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

It says that there are less than 50 Springhaas in zoos. I know the Milwaukee County one has TWO Springhaas (at least they DID when I went last year). I hope they still do! <3

I showed Will the pictures of the Springhaas. Here is our conversation:

Kelly: Will! Remember those little critters at the zoo that I fell in love with?
Will: Which ones?
Kelly: The kangarabbitmousesquirrel-looking one?
Will: Yeah?
Kelly: I found more pictures! Come look!
Will: ... *views pictures* ... 
Kelly: You can own them in the US.
Will: No. *walks out*

Darn.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 5, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Kelly: You can own them in the US.
> Will: No. *walks out*
> 
> Darn.


:roflmao: You got exactly the same response as I did! I was like "Awww, they're so cute!" and DH says, "No."


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

Mario has resorted to giving me the look lately... Men :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

I keep telling Will he has to get it in gear and get me a nice house that I can cram all my dream pets into 

I'm not allowed to own a chinchilla  They freak Will out.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Kelly: You can own them in the US.
> ...


You to??:shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> ...


What is with men?!?! Don't they understand girl's needs for adorable cuteness in their lives?!

leaseplease:


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

they're jealous... I was not here


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone else think that they look like they are clutching a handbag? I love their little front feet!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

I think that particular one should be clutching a pillow really


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Eee! That would make it even cuter! Will is going to have to deal with a creature that he thinks is ugly. It's too cute!


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 6, 2008)

:biggrin2: I think I have Curtis halfway talked in......


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2008)

*the 45 year old immature mother in me says*........ 

PIKA PIKA!!! 

Wonder if they are electric? 

I'd have to make it a little yellow and black sweater to wear! LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I emailed the lady from the website for some information. I am serious. I want a Springhaas! I know I can't have one until I have a house and Will finally gives me his last scrap of dignity and says yes  Here is what she said in her email:

_Thanks for visiting my website. I should update it! 

As far as a vet goes, try the exotic animal specialists and ask them if they've had any experience. Most probably won't, but when we asked, we found out that out of three nearby exotic vets, two had experience due to past experience at zoos. We've been really fortunate in that respect because we've learned so much from them. It's good to have a main vet and a backup just in case your vet is on vacation. We also have a third clinic in line that specializes in exotics, but they don't have much springhaas experience but they are open 24 hours a day which can be very useful since these guys are nocturnal. 

These guys are pretty similar to other rodents, so if a vet has a lot of rodent experience, they should be in pretty good shape for a springhaas. The main differences are: 1) springhaas are desert animals and their excretory systems are much different because they recycle urine to conserve water. They also don't drink water. 2) They reproduce with only 1 baby at a time with long gestation periods, very un-rodent like. They are similar to other rodents in their teeth and their hardiness. They are very hardy and can heal well in cases where other species such as dogs and cats wouldn't have made it. They also have diets that are similar to several other common rodents. 

*We've been charging $2200 plus shipping/travel per haas.* We have a list of interested folks whom we have confidence in. We look for people who have animal experience, and better if it is with other rodents or exotics. People who have the right environment, such as a house, not an apartment, and if they live in a cold climate, have the ability to keep them indoors so they won't die from the cold. People who are willing to spend to build a good enclosure, but if they are willing to spend what we ask for the haas, I'm pretty sure, they'd want to make sure they keep the haas healthy so a person willing to spend that much on a pet probably wants to spend a bit more to make sure it is in a safe place. People who will love the haas and want it as a pet. We don't care if they want to breed it or not (once someone buys a pet, they should have the right to decide that for themselves), but want it to be well-loved even if it is bred. We've had a couple people ask about them and want th
em only in terms of breeding, but we really love these guys and want them to continue to be loved.

Once springhaas wean and grow, they are very easy to keep, but can chew stuff you don't want them to  as you've read in my webbie. But they are hard to breed and the babies are really, really hard to rear. It's always a huge sigh of relieve when they wean!So to sell them to a person who wants them only for breeding is a bad idea because it is hard to breed them and that person will probably just give up and want to sell them to someone else after they experience the difficulty and we want these guys to have a good solid home and not be bounced around. 

We're in Washington State. We don't need a license here. Don't know about other states. You'd need to check with your Dept of Wildlife to find out. Here, we checked with both the state Depts of Wildlife and the Dept of Agriculture because both agencies regulate animals. It varies from state to state though. 

We started with haas accidentally. We had a couple other exotics and my son has rabbits. One day we went to the feed store to buy rabbit food and they had a springhaas and a patagonian cavy for sale just because someone asked to sell them there. I fell in love with the springhaas immediately, but didn't purchase him right then. I went home and researched them to know what I'd be getting into. I was at the store before it opened the next day to buy him! The store manager kept trying to get me to change my mind and buy the cavy (don't know why), but I loved that springhaas (still do of course). After a few years of one springhaas, we decided to find a mate so we started looking high and low and found a breeding pair that came with a young female offspring. We really only wanted the young female, but the person would only sell them as a group. Looking back, I'm glad we got all three. Since then, we've kept a few of the babies so now have a little herd of the buggers. So it 
all started accidentally. But they are very rare, so it only makes sense. Trying to find them is a pain. We were very lucky to find the three for sale. 

Well, guess that's about it. If you have any more questions, just fire away. _


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 7, 2008)

I have never seen these before. I am so in love. They look like a mix between my two loves....rabbits and rats.

I really see the rat and rabbit in that animal. Too bad they are hard to get a hold of!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

If they have some in Greece, I think Mario will be in big trouble. I'm not sure I'd want to own them here as I really feel that climate (even indoors)would be far from natural to them. But in Greece... :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess they don't have a smell, either. The breeder says that they smell less than a rabbit. They also make a couple cute noises!

I have more info from the breeder if anyone wants to read it for schnitzengiggles.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

More photos! 









:biggrin2:


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, they are awesome! I've never even heard of them until now. :shock: I wouldn't want one as a pet though, lol... rabbits are exotic enough for me.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 15, 2008)

They're cute, but I'm more partial to patagonian cavy's myself.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Springhaas pictures! Woo! 

I was at the zoo yesterday, and they have a Springhaas there. I took a few pictures and some video. I am in the process of uploading the videos. All of them are a bit dark because the Springhaas is housed in the "nocturnal mammals" area of the zoo. There is only a little blue light in there so you can see them (a little bit).

Until the video loads, here are the pictures!

Close-up:




Tiny-little-arm digging action:




Little-tiny-hands-washing-face action!




In a little better lighting:




I love their tiny arms!




When we were there, Will actually admitted that he thought they were cute! I WIN!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!!!!

I want one! Love the handbag-arms too :biggrin2:


----------

